# panasonic newvicon pk-450B



## deansphoto (May 6, 2017)

hi everyone i recently bought this panasonic at an estate sale and have no clue how to use it at all. i dont even know if it take VHS tapes of film. it was manufactured in 1981 .; also i need to know how to load the film or vhs tapes. thank you!!


----------



## compur (May 6, 2017)

It's not a film camera.


----------



## deansphoto (May 6, 2017)

do you know how to use it?


----------



## compur (May 7, 2017)

Yes. Tie one end of a rope to your boat. Tie the other end to the camera and toss it overboard. It should work fine.


----------



## Derrel (May 7, 2017)

I hope you are not the person who payed the $195 for this unit on e-BAY! I mean, that's where the photo came from, from that auction.


----------



## webestang64 (May 7, 2017)

You plug it into a VHS tape recorder. That camera was intended to be a "living room" only device. Stupid idea that did not work. Kinda like APS in the film world...........


----------

